
Some iPhone X displays plagued by mysterious ‘Green Line of Death’ - bontoJR
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2017/11/10/iphone-x-displays-plagued-mysterious-green-line-death/
======
allan_golds
Yet another obscuring pop-up window.

